# Really Dry Skin



## GoddessNoir (Mar 6, 2008)

I've made a doctor's appointment, but it isn't until next week.

My left breast has been ridiculously dry and itchy for about a week. Apparently one night it was so itchy I scratched it bloody while half asleep. While the skin is in the midst of healing, my nipple is so dry that skin is actually peeling on it and today, it cracked.  I soaked my boob in water and slathered it in shea butter but, what gives? Why is this happening? How do I make it stop? Help!


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2008)

I dont know what could be causing it but there are nipple lotions i used while breast pumping ages ago and it always soothed and healed my cracked and dry nipples. I cant remember the brand offhand but if you go to like Target to the baby section they have several varieties. I think i used the Aveeno brand that they had, something like lanolin was in it... As for the rest of teh breast I cant help ya. I have had horridly dry face skin this winter to the point that i am applying lotion several times a day to prevent face dandruff..


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Megan. I was going through the same thing last week. My face was peeling, it was so horrible. I exfoliated, slathered lotion and even shea butter all over my face. It is better but, my face is not 100%. Are we having some kind of weird winter air this year?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 6, 2008)

That sounds like something more than just dry skin. Maybe a fungal infection? Things I would try is gently washing the area with Head & Shoulders dandruff shampoo and smearing the area with Bag Balm till I can get to the doctor. Even if it's not a cure it may stop it from getting worse.


----------



## Jes (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't have any infection and my nips still peel now and then when it's very cold/dry out. Skin, especially as we age, just gets more and more dry, I think.

Every time I shower, and I mean EVERY time, no matter how quick a shower, no matter if it's the 2nd shower in a day, or if I'm running late, I slather on lotion, head to toe. If ONLY I had someone to get the middle/top of my back, life would be perfect! But I go through a bottle of lotion in a month. I've been doing this since October or so and all of the dry-skin problems I've had have been eliminated. THe key is to do it just out of the shower (pat dry first with a towel) EVERY time you shower. Nipples are just plain more sensitive (and a different type of skin) than much of the rest of us. They show damage first!

good luck!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm hoping it isn't some sort of infection. That sounds icky. I was wondering why it was just the left breast. However, it has been getting slightly better. Just as Jes says, I've been slathering myself in lotions and potions and that seems to be helping. 

Is my dry skin a sign of old age?  I did hit the big 3 oh in late 07.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 7, 2008)

age = dry skin

I don't know about that I'm 47 and my skin is OK. But I'm Italian and I use olive oil on everything and I drink a lot of water. Drink more water - it does help.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 7, 2008)

One little tip I'd like to offer for those with dry skin.....
In shower body lotion.
I love this stuff! It's a body lotion that you rub all over yourself after you wash in the shower and then you rinse it off. It leaves your skin so smooth. 
There are several types but I've found Olay to be the best (and the most expensive). I try to buy it when it's on sale or look for it at discount stores.
I urge everyone to try it!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 8, 2008)

Im turning 30 in 21 days...yes.im having issues...but i dont think its an age thing..you have bad old skin or you dont.... Trust me...trying..but i think i will fail..i'll be old lady


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2008)

Just a 45 year OLD woman chiming in.

Could be so many things, GoddessNoir. Hormones...reaction to detergents...indoor heat...just plain old not enough moisturizer. Some women have had it happen more than once and they go to the doctor, because sometimes it can be cancer. Not to scare you ( and I have had it happen and I never got it checked, but then, I am a dummy ), just telling you a few of the possibilities. More than likely it is something that can be relieved very easily.

I have fine lines...because I am supposed to have them.  Use moisturizer...just don't obsess...that is not attractive, no matter what ' your ' age.


----------



## inari (Mar 8, 2008)

I would say that when I hit 35 my skin and hair both became very dry. And I'll be 39 in 10 days and they both still are alittle dry. As we get older our bodies tend to lose essential oils and vitamins so we have to add them back in. I take a daily vitamin and anything that I rub into my skin has some type of oil essences or shea butter. And my skin and hair have improved.
I hope your doctor can find something that works for you.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses ladies. Happy to report that there is improvement. I've been drinking LOTS of water, taking biotin and evening primrose oil. My face is back to normal though, I do have dark patches where the skin was very dry. I'm hoping this will return to normal. My boob is still peeling but only here and there and the nip is SOOOOOO much better.

I made a honey, turmeric, milk, flour, olive oil mask for my face and that seems to really have helped. I've just been lotioning down a lot more than normal annd slathering my boobs with shea butter.

I bet you a dollar everything will be 100% the day I go to the doctor. That's what always happens to me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you're improving. I hope it continues. I notice that winter time really sucks for my skin and i have been taking to putting vaseline on really dry parts which really helps.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> I'm hoping it isn't some sort of infection. That sounds icky. I was wondering why it was just the left breast. However, it has been getting slightly better. Just as Jes says, I've been slathering myself in lotions and potions and that seems to be helping.
> 
> Is my dry skin a sign of old age?  I did hit the big 3 oh in late 07.



Nipples stick out. That's why they take the abuse. Runners will often end up with bloody nipples from a shirt, however thin, rubbing against them for hours and hours! So it might be that you have a different type of nipple on the left, your bra fits differently on the left, you sleep on the left, whatever. Certainly anything that isn't bilateral might be evidence of a medical condition, but I do think lotion is a good first step. And the biggest thing, which I forgot: do NOT take hot showers. No matter how much you might want to. Warm at the most, but as lukewarm as you can make them. And then grease up right away, as I said. And yes. As I aged, things got dry overnight. I'm not kidding. Now I need to grease myself up all the time, use lipbalm all the time, etc. If I get windburn or sleep funny, my face looks like that for hours. Mom wasn't lying! your face WILL stay like that!!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 10, 2008)

Try some kind of lotion with lanolin- it's very delicate and moisturizing!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. Nip is back to being weird. Doc says maybe? eczema? Which is sort of sucky.


----------



## Neen (Mar 17, 2008)

The only recomendation for dry skin i have is to try coconut oil. It's found in health food stores, and regular grocery stores. It's hard and you have to place it in a tub of warm water to melt it. Amazing moisturizer for dry skin! I slather it all over my body and even a little on my face in the winter when my face is so dry and peeling. DO NOT put in your hair.. my hair is STILL greasy from it and it's been almost a week.. the shit won't shampoo out of your hair!


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 20, 2008)

ditto on the coconut oil, but dont just put stuff on your skin, nourish yourself with foods that will help with dry skin...is your diet low in essential fatty acids and things like that? I've always eaten a lot of fat (olive oil and avocados) and haven't had a problem with dry skin until recently, and thats just because I wash my hands CONSTANTLY at work and need to get in the habit of actually using lotion for once...


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2008)

Jes said:


> Runners will often end up with bloody nipples from a shirt, however thin, rubbing against them for hours and hours!



yet another reason not to take up the sport...


----------

